# Combustion Chamber Cleaning



## VNISS (Feb 6, 2007)

How do I properly and thoroughly clean my combustion chamber? I'm on my 3rd set of carbon fouled plugs.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

emission system service with jb or engine top cleaner. we use it on isuzu's in my job


----------



## VNISS (Feb 6, 2007)

engine cleaner for the inside of the combustion chamber?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

that would be the engine top cleaner


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

VNISS said:


> How do I properly and thoroughly clean my combustion chamber? I'm on my 3rd set of carbon fouled plugs.


Cleaning the combustion chambers will not fix the fouling of the plugs. You need to find out why the motor is running rich; I had posted some suggestions to your original thread.

If the combustion chambers are heavily carbonized, spraying a water mist into the intake system near the throttle valve body while keeping the revs up will blow out the carbon; a lot of white smoke will be created; not to worry. A good place for the water injection is where the PCV hose from the valve cover connects into the plenum.


----------



## VNISS (Feb 6, 2007)

You're right rogoman, the combustion chamber cleaning didn't help the fouling plugs. However, it will crank now and stay cranked if I don't press the gas. It hesitates badly when I apply a load to the accelerator above 2rpms. Then, after I've apllied the load, it won't stay cranked without my foot on the peddle. I've already tried putting some carb cleaner into the pcv hose... Lots of white smoke out of the tailpipe. I've also put some gas treatment into the tank. So, now try water with a spray bottle into the pcv hose?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, spray the water in with the spray bottle. Go very very easy with the water. Keep the revs up as you spray; the motor will want to stall out; you'll see a lot of white smoke. If you don't see a lot of white smoke, you can increase the amount of spray but don't overdo it. Too much water in the combusion chambers will give you hydro-static lock! Not good for the motor.

If you motor is running very rich, the ECU temperature sensor may be bad.


----------



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

rogoman said:


> Yes, spray the water in with the spray bottle. Go very very easy with the water. Keep the revs up as you spray; the motor will want to stall out; you'll see a lot of white smoke. If you don't see a lot of white smoke, you can increase the amount of spray but don't overdo it. Too much water in the combusion chambers will give you hydro-static lock! Not good for the motor.
> 
> If you motor is running very rich, the ECU temperature sensor may be bad.


Rogoman, it sounds like VNISS is having the same problem with his engine as mine!! I will definitely try your "white smoke" trick, I would be happy to see White Smoke if I knew it was dirt coming out of engine (that's an inspection pass trick too!) I am sure it is obvious that with the car now Officially having signs of a blown head Gasket (as to tell-tale specualtive signs that didn't conclusively indicate that,) there is much water/coolant in the combustion chamber.

I am pursuing buying this 1989 Head that has been pressure-tested to not have a crack, and accompany it with a *NEW* Head gasket to get rid of that Thing, what was left of the used one. I simply have 2 questions for you:

1) Is a "Ceramic" Head Gasket the best kind?

and 2) WHAT is hydro-static Lock? - What must be dome to restore engine to runnability if it has suffered hydro-static lock? -- Can hydro-static lock be created by attempting, or actually driving, on a Blown Head Gasket?

Thank you for your expertise.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

1 - The best kind of head gasket is the MLS gasket. These typically consist of three layers of steel. The contact faces are usually coated with a rubber-like coating such as Viton that adheres to the cylinder block and cylinder head respectively while the thicker center layer is bare. 

2 - Hydro-static lock occurs when too much water is in the combustion chamber preventing the crankshaft from turning because water is non-compressible. Hydro-static lock can cause major motor damage.


----------



## VNISS (Feb 6, 2007)

My problem ended up being the MAF. Just wanted to let ya know. Thanks rogoman!


----------

